# can rodney white play sg?



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

does he have the quickness and defensive skills to play sg in the nba?

i know that maggette is an option here but i also think that the nugz might be better off going with a big man (elton, bmiller, JO, kandi, etc).

arenas
white??????
carmelo
elton
Nene

with skita developing off the bench (who really cares what position he plays). camby is a great backup- could actually keep healthy for once. a good veteran sg could also be brought in of course.

i'm loving the nugz.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

he can but not full time. maybe 10-20 mpg at most. hes not quick enough.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

He played plenty of 2 gurad this past season, he even recorded a triple-double playing mostly the 2. He isn't the quickest guy but his length could make up for that.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

How tall is he ?


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

6-9. 

i see rodney as a less skilled, and less athletic version of carmelo. If carmelo were to play the 2 it would be based on his athleticism, and i doubt he'd still be able to. Rodney cannot play the 2, and i think that he should be traded when we get melo.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

This team is reeally really, turning out


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> White working
> Nuggets swingman Rodney White has been working out at the Pepsi Center since Memorial Day in hopes of improving his shooting guard skills. He said he likely will play for the Nuggets during summer league play in Long Beach, Calif., in July and also train with a track coach in Los Angeles with Golden State guard Jason Richardson this summer.
> 
> "I'm on a mission to be a star," White said. "You got to put in the work that it takes."
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Nugsarebad2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

*jimmy likes boys*

yea i can see white playing 2 guard simply because he is so well rounded. He will consistently get you 11 pts a game and on his big nights he gets near 20. With his one and nearly two triple doubles this year he has to be a candidate. With Melo coming in though you can still always put him at small forward, and the tandom of him coming off the bench for Melo will be sick.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

can they afford both arenas and brand and can they get both to play in denver colorado?


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> can they afford both arenas and brand and can they get both to play in denver colorado?


Yes, TBD


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

Picking up Brand would be a great deal. Although him and Nene would be undersized, they're both extremely hard workers in the paint. Brand has all the moves and scoring ability, and Nene can be the defensive stopper. I feel they could complement each other very well.


----------

